# That MSM had my hair growing like crazy!



## chica_canella (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't know what was in this stuff but I guess it is the sulfur. Anyhow, when I was using this stuff my hair was growing super fast.  My scalp was itching and the only thing I was taking was GNC's Ultra Nourish Hair and 1 tablet of MSM.

Now I am using one topical product, BT, a multi-vitamin which every woman needs anway, and Robin's Super Amino Acid Hair vitamins.

This gives me about an inch a month.  But since I am not getting my sulfur and most African-Americans have a low sulfur count I will be added this back to my regimine.  

A few weeks after my MSM ran out my scalp stop itching also so I know this was the cause of my growth.


Anyone else got growth or itching from MSM?


----------



## MsAngie (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes! I take Ultra Nourish Hair, and my hair has been growing great too! I am not sure, though, if I should contribute my growth from solely that or also the extra biotin I am taking. Either way, I am PLEASED!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am just getting consistent with it again so I will let you know in 2 months or so.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 27, 2011)

bump..........


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to take 2000 mg of MSM daily for joint pains. It never increased my growth or changed my texture. I am now up to taking 4,000 mg (for my joints). Still no increase in growth. Different effects in different people I guess.


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 27, 2011)

Girl, me too. Even my eye lashes are thicker. I love that stuff!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2011)

I need to go on and get stock in MSM. It takes are of everything! My skin was clearer, my hair grew like weeds, and my system was regular. I had fewer asthma flare ups as well. My nails are growing too. When I ran out over the summer I noticed the difference within about two weeks. My skin went haywire! Three cystic bumps and my pores seemed to explode to monumental sizes. I will never again be without my MSM. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lolascurls (Aug 27, 2011)

Some people using MSM won't notice a difference if they are already getting all their daily sulphur intake, maybe! I know it  thickened my growth when I started using it right at the start of my journey. Spirulina made my hair grow the fastest though!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 27, 2011)

i have been taking mine for less than a month. i do 1-2 tsp daily in my tea. i only do the 2 tsp if i have to get up super early for work, otherwise it would interrupt my sleep schedule. my skin is looking better( but i was tweaking my skincare and diet prior  and it was already improving) but over time we shall see. i am going to take an herbal form of vitamin c ( from dherbs) with it in the next month or so so it can better absorb.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 28, 2011)

I never had any side affects, I'll start back taking it after I have my baby this fall.


----------



## empressri (Aug 28, 2011)

I sure had to wax my daggone legs sooner than usual! It helps keep my knee pain away. I'm able to take one a day now before I could only do a couple a week.


----------



## suns4i6e (Aug 29, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I used to take 2000 mg of MSM daily for joint pains. It never increased my growth or changed my texture. I am now up to taking 4,000 mg (for my joints). Still no increase in growth. Different effects in different people I guess.


 
I'm like LaFemmeNaturelle; I take for joint pain, 5,000 mg daily and haven't really noticed hair changes or growth. The joint benefits alone are good enough for me to continue taking. I have been using consistently for well over a two years.


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 29, 2011)

lolascurls said:


> Some people using MSM won't notice a difference if they are already getting all their daily sulphur intake, maybe! I know it  thickened my growth when I started using it right at the start of my journey. Spirulina made my hair grow the fastest though!



lolascurls how much spirulina are you taking daily?  I take 2 grams currently and I'm wondering if I should increase my intake so that I can really see the benefits.  I am taking 4000mgs of MSM daily.  Any more than that and I have horrible headaches.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 29, 2011)

empressri said:


> I sure had to wax my daggone legs sooner than usual! *It helps keep my knee pain away*. I'm able to take one a day now before I could only do a couple a week.



Okay so I'm sold now.....faster hair growth AND it will help with knee pain, I'm so in!  

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best brand?


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to take 1800mg of MSM and I did this for a few months but it didn't make a big difference to my hair growth at all if any.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 1, 2011)

Guyaneek: I've used as much as 3g a day. This stuff hasn't given me any bad side effects. The chlorella/spirulina mixes are not as good for me.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 1, 2011)

For powder form I love Source Naturals
It lasts forever and much better than capsules (for me)
I took (Doctor's Best MSM) capsules and had horrible boils and muscle pain... But in it's defense my guy takes it and doesn't have those problems. Also they say the boils come from it trying to detox you and you not taking in enough water. I can only take one capsule every few days but with the powder (Source Naturals) I can do 1-2tsp a day and have no pain and good growth.



Uniqzoe said:


> Okay so I'm sold now.....faster hair growth AND it will help with knee pain, I'm so in!
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for the best brand?


----------



## MissErikaM (Sep 1, 2011)

I love MSM for growth. My BF saw the bottle and how it said it's good for joint pain, and started taking them so now I'm out!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 1, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> For powder form I love Source Naturals
> It lasts forever and much better than capsules (for me)
> I took (Doctor's Best MSM) capsules and had horrible boils and muscle pain... But in it's defense my guy takes it and doesn't have those problems. Also they say the boils come from it trying to detox you and you not taking in enough water. I can only take one capsule every few days but with the powder (Source Naturals) I can do 1-2tsp a day and have no pain and good growth.



Thanks for the info.  I saw Dr.'s best online and it was really inexpensive but the powder sounds like a great idea.


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 23, 2011)

Guyaneek said:


> @lolascurls how much spirulina are you taking daily?  I take 2 grams currently and I'm wondering if I should increase my intake so that I can really see the benefits.  I am taking 4000mgs of MSM daily.  Any more than that and I have horrible headaches.




I took 2-3g daily of Spirulina, I got horrible heartburn with more than 750mg of MSM so I stuck with that dose.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Subscribe (Jan 2, 2014)

How long did u take it? How much did yup take ? What brand did you use?


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been taking it in powder form for a couple of months and haven't noticed hair growth yet, but have noticed clearer skin!!!


----------



## summerof1990 (Mar 5, 2014)

bumps!


----------



## Nine (Mar 5, 2014)

I get good growth from MSM. Now brand powder. The effects are boosted when you take it with Vit C. So I drink it with OJ. When I stop taking it for a long period I notice my edges don't look as full. It also does wonders for my eyelashes too.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just bought some GNC Nourishhair yesterday.


----------

